# Wood shape help please



## ColoChris (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello to all,

I am new to routering signs and I am looking to see how many people make redwood and cedar shaped signs?

For an example I have seen saws, fish, hearts, horses and more that are like a pattern, and then you can paint and router whatever you want on it.

For an example like a fish shaped redwood board, then you can router sayings like, " 11 Mile Marina" or whatever.

So what I am wondering is do people use cnc machines to cut these patterns out? can I use a jigsaw or something cheaper if so?

I would like to make nice designs for wood instead of just 4 sides, but I am not sure hwere to start as in designs and how to make them.

So thank you so much in advance for your time and trouble.

ColoChris


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Several ways you can do it... all cheaper than CNC  

Draw it out on your board or for multiples use some 1/8 hardboard or plywood and make a pattern to draw around. 

Use a jig saw, band saw or scroll saw to cut it out, smooth the edges up on your choice of sander etc. and then route your sign. and edge treatment of your choice. You could also use a 1/4 template and a pattern bit and cut it out that way with a flush trim bit. Add salt and pepper to taste 

Hope this helps. 

Corey


----------



## ColoChris (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you so much,

I am just worried that I am going to have a CNC machine to do anything with routered signs.

I see many DIY plans to make a cnc machine, yet I am worried about the quality of one.

I mainly just want to be abel to make signs that look nice and not just a board.

I would love to buy a cnc machine for simpel routering, yet I am to new for any cnc machines. I would love to be able to make an elk picture or something on a signs, yet for now I have to work my way up.

Maybe I will find some great info on cnc machines on here later on.

Anyways for now, thank you so much.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You might want to consider the Carvewrite machine. I know it can route the signs but not sure if it can cut the shape out. Bobj here would know. Also they have a forum. If your new to routing and machinery you might want to learn how to use the router first and doing it buy hand well then get the fancy machine. 

Corey


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

challagan said:


> . . . If your new to routing and machinery you might want to learn how to use the router first and doing it buy hand well then get the fancy machine.
> Corey


CC -- I hope you read Corey's advice closely

CNC machines have their place -- and some people love them.
I don't happen to be one of them -- but that is a purely *sub*jective and personal opinion. Worth about what you paid for it. 

But as far as *having* to have one to make signs -
- I can very *ob*jectively assure you (as will anyone here) -- no you don't. 
Check any history book and you will see signs exactly like you describe that were made long before CNC machines (or even electric routers) were invented.

You can cut the designs you describe with something as simple as a coping saw.
or if you want to go faster -- a scroll saw or a jig saw.
If (like me) you dont have the artisitic bent to draw your own -- there are pattern books available all over the place.

Once you have the basic shape cut out - bring your router into play for edging and lettering.

If your goal is to become a craftsman 
- be encouraged in the knowledge that it doesn't have to cost a fortune to turn out some nice work -

- the best place to start - is with the tools you have -
- find out what all they can do -
- then start looking for tools to do the things they can't.


----------



## ColoChris (Sep 29, 2007)

Drugstore Cowboy said:


> CC -- I hope you read Corey's advice closely
> 
> CNC machines have their place -- and some people love them.
> I don't happen to be one of them -- but that is a purely *sub*jective and personal opinion. Worth about what you paid for it.
> ...









Thank you so much.

Wow that was so inspiring. I just want to be able to turn out designs like other people do so I am not just left in the 50's. I will look around for some great design patters.

Thanks again so much


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents 

The Carvewrite machine will do all you want,, it comes down to just a sign or art...if you want to make just a sign get your router out or your jig saw and some paint and get it done.. 

I have made many signs with the machine and they are at the point of art in wood..
I did one of Mickey Mouse ,I would have not tried it without the machine and I did one of the a Welcome sign and the same thing is true for that one..

What you see on your computer the machine can put it in wood..you can download the software for the machine and take a look at it b/4 you buy the machine///


I don't take any credit for them it's the machine and the software that comes with it.

Take the time and go to the CNC Routing item on the forum and you will see many of the items I have made with the machine..then if you want to blow your mind go to this site below and take a look around what the machine can do...

http://www.carvewright.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24
http://www.carvewright.com/forum/

It comes down to what you want to make, signs or Art in Wood..

It's the same thing when you make a work bench for the shop or a nice cabinet if you want to be proud of what you have made and show it off to others you must use the best tools you have and take the time to make it right from the get go..


==========


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Just my 2 cents
> 
> The Carvewrite machine will do all you want,, it comes down to just a sign or art...if you want to make just a sign get your router out or your jig saw and some paint and get it done..
> . . .
> ...


Before it starts to sound like BJ and I are at odds again -
Let me say - we are not -- at least not on my side.
He is clearly a BIG fan of CNC -- and that is how he enjoys working with wood and how he gets pleasure -- and for him that is GREAT.
*He has plenty of company. *
And like I said - for them -- that's fine.

*For me - and a lot of folks like me - that just doesn't do it.*
Yes -- the computer driven machine can turn out gorgeous pieces.
MUCH nicer than my skill level permits.
Just like I can print out a copy of a much nicer picture than I can paint.
But -- as BJ points out -- I could take no credit for that -- 
I didn't do it - the machine did -- 

The reason many of us got involved in woodworking to start with is the joy and personal satisfaction of *BEING able to take credit*. Knowing that what was done - *I did*. 
No offense to anyone -- but punching a button on a machine and saying - hey look what my machine did -- for a lot of folks -- it's just is not the same.

The only issue I would take with anything BJ said -
and I suspect we would ultimately agree ---
It does *not* come down to whether you want "just a sign or art in wood"
*EITHER* of those can be done --- *WITH OR WITHOUT* a computer.
Again I refer you to a world of examples of "art in wood' that were done without aid of a computer -- many posted right here on this forum.

Do I claim to be able to turn out pieces like that by hand -- nope.
But - can it be done - absolutely --

*What it comes down to is:*
How important is it *to you* that the end result is a product of *your* talent and skill and *how much* you are willing to turn over to a machine.

*There is no right or wrong answer to this -- *
and it's not black and white.
Except for the absolute purist -- we all buy at least some factory made molding or trim pieces that we don't have the time and/or skill to make for ourselves. Heck -- we all use power tools of one kind or another - or we wouldnt be on this forum.

It's a matter of degree -- and BJ and I just fall on different points.
Where you fall -- only you can decide.
The point is -- do what makes YOU feel happy and proud.
And BE proud of what you do -- 
And never stop learning -


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

ColoChris said:


> . . . am not just left in the 50's. I will look around for some great design patters.


Hey -- don't knock the 50's  
The 55 Chevy is still one of the best machines to come out of Detroit.

As for woodwork --
Some of the most excellent pieces I have seen come out of the *18*50's
If I become half the craftsman some of those guys were --- I will be happy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Coyboy


"Before it starts to sound like BJ and I are at odds again -
Let me say - we are not -- at least not on my side."

We are NOT  it's a Ford and Chev. thing I think.. 


"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator

And I do 
==========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

CC
Many here have done signs freehand, myself included. It's not hard to do. You need a big base on the router to keep it stable. Something like a 12"x12" acrylic base will do.
Here's one I did freehand.


----------



## ColoChris (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you so much for the picture and tips.

I really want to find some patterns or a book I think now from talking to all of you. Something taht I can place on a board and make some patterns out of.

Like say a fish, put the pattern on some plywood and cut it out, then use it for my redwood or whatever and then I will have a wood shaped sign.

Does this seem to be a right track?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

ColoChris said:


> Thank you so much for the picture and tips.
> 
> I really want to find some patterns or a book I think now from talking to all of you. Something taht I can place on a board and make some patterns out of.
> 
> ...


Mike I don't think I ever saw your sign hung. Man that is extremely professional looking! Terrific job. 

Chris, lots of places to get patterns from. Search on the internet etc. for stuff, scroll saw patterns would be a good place as well. One reason I recommended doing more with your router is I sensed you were a beginner with tools and I think a machine like the Carvewrite has a bit of a learning curve and I think our friend BJ will agree to that as well and you might want to get used to a router first etc. If I misread that then please forgive me. 

See this book as well. It has been around a long time and I enjoy reading it every once in a while and it has some great stuff in it and advise. 
http://books.google.com/books?id=xx...L_enUS207US208&sa=X&oi=print&ct=title#PPP1,M1

I am also attaching a sign I did sometime back. This was free hand routed... not picture perfect but I was happy with it. The bird was routed using a dremel in a dremel router base holder. then it was painted. The birds are goldfinches that I drew from a photo. The goldfinch is our state bird. I did several signs for the family like this... that was known as my bird period  or Bird Brain :sold:

Corey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Clip art is a good way to find designs. Google "fish clip art" and you'll get a bunch of ideas.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, once again you're modesty is showing, "not picture perfect" indeed, that sign is totally professional. You may recall that a while ago I mentioned that my granddaughter asked me to make a sign for her, which I haven't even attempted yet, perhaps you could give me an estimate of what you charge for commissions.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Corey -
LOVE the birds ---

Chris -- for my money you are on _exactly_ the right track -
Make your pattern out of 1/4" plywood -- or MDF --
Something solid but CHEAP --- so you wont mind tossing a couple of pieces away if you need to until you get exactly the shape you want.
Then use your tool/technique of choice to cut your workpiece.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nah... it's just an average sign Harry but thanks. Haven't done any of that type work in a long while. Still got some 3/4 cedar though from when I made that round of signs but when i get my planer i think I will turn it into box material  I used to love doing that dremel router carving stuff. One year for Christmas I made my inlaws a big firewood box to sit in the fire place area and they could put about ten pieces of split fire wood in it. The front that showed to the room I used the dremel router thing and carved a drawing of there farmstead in it, wish I had a photo of that, that was fun and surprised the heck out of them. I used to do a lot of drawing and oil landscape painting when i was younger.... I could spend hours painting song birds and landscapes ... not anymore... 

Corey

Corey


----------

